
Browser extension that tells you if a Steam game is included with Xbox Game Pass - Gabin
https://gabinaureche.com/included-with-xbox-game-pass/
======
Gabin
Steam is still the main store I visit and I often realize really late that
some game I am interested by are included with Xbox Game Pass. So I built a
browser extension to have that information right in Steam.

I was happy to find out that many of the games in my wishlist are included
with Xbox Game Pass :)

